# Gated Driveway and FedEx/UPS Deliveries



## velvetfoot (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm going to put an electric operator on a gate at the end of the driveway.
I figure, put a deck box or something out there for the FedEx and UPS guys to put the deliveries in.

Any other suggestions.
It's not a high crime area, I just had a hankering for a gate.

Thanks.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 16, 2010)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I'm going to put an electric operator on a gate at the end of the driveway.
> I figure, put a deck box or something out there for the FedEx and UPS guys to put the deliveries in.
> 
> Any other suggestions.
> ...


Do you have a comm system set up or a doorbell or buzzer or something? How do people "stop by"?


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Nothing yet planned.  Really don't have many 'pop-ins"  (see:  http://seinfeld.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_Seinfeld_sayings)


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 16, 2010)

My "driveway" is a 900 foot gravel road. FedEx and UPS both have dumped my stuff down by the road for 25 years. I can always tell when there is a substitute driver. They bring the stuff up to the house.


----------



## ironpony (Aug 16, 2010)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Nothing yet planned.  *Really don't have many 'pop-ins" * (see:  http://seinfeld.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_Seinfeld_sayings)



my thought too....
if I dont know your coming you dont get in
or you call me on my cell
which means I know you
if you dont know my cell or home number
I probably dont want to see you anyhow
just my .02cents


----------



## begreen (Aug 16, 2010)

They make keypads entry systems, though you could just put a button on a post. We have friends that keep horses and this is all there is. Works fine.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, there're option$ galore.  I want to make sure the darn thing works first.

Last pop-in was the tax assessor lady right after we got the place 4 years ago doing an inventory.

As far as the box goes, I thought it'd be nice if the stuff didn't get wet.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 16, 2010)

You may want to check with your local fire department. They drop by also, but you'll probably want them to get in!


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> You may want to check with your local fire department. They drop by also, but you'll probably want them to get in!



Oh we'll get in one way or the other . . . we always get in . . . some folks aren't always happy with the way we get in though.


----------



## fossil (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmmm, yes...a hydraulic master key.   :coolgrin:


----------



## rowerwet (Aug 22, 2010)

ffJ LOL!

I was a seasonal drivers helper for UPS before, If you set it up with UPS they will do the drop in a box thing, if it gets stolen the driver is responsible for the loss ( the post office doesn't pay for it is why your storm door is damaged by them propping it open with a box, UPS driver will have to buy you a new door, and if it is damaged or stolen after the post office they are only responsible for getting it to your house) you may want to provide a lock in the box that they could lock it shut with, and you might need to leave a signature allowing them to do that. The biggest thing UPS trains drivers on is that it must be out of sight.


----------



## oilstinks (Aug 22, 2010)

hahaha awsome jake. We just got two brand new k12 saws. We dont yet have a hydraulic key yet. We got two new jonsereds with carbide chains for vent saws.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tip rowerwet.
I put a 95 gallon rolling trash bin out there with a sign.
So far the FedEx guy dropped something off, but we haven't had a UPS delivery yet.
After some research, (btw, it's not that easy to talk to a local person unless you go there in person), I found that FedEx will take a form specifying location, but I don't think UPS will, although somebody told me the local office might.
I think it's better just to go with the delivery guys, so I'm trying this.  So far so good.

That's a very good suggestion about putting a lock inside.  This bin doesn't have a hasp, but maybe I could rig something up.  I already have the bin chained to a tree.
Of course, the lock would signal there's something in there and the plastic cover might not be much of a deterrent.
If we really get something valuable we could tell them to hold it for pickup, I guess.

A benefit for me is they don't scuff up the driveway when turning (they have to do a 3-point turn) and it's easier for them since they're instructed to back in during the winter.

We're a little out in the country, so that might be a factor too.


----------

